# development communication place for ports work



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Is there any development communication place where I can see that other person are interested as well porting specified port? Some votes, track tickets, anything that make it easier?
Regarding this, how do I know that somebody already started to port some software?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, the freebsd-ports@ mailinglist.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

This one?
http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.ports
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

No, that's a usenet group.

Handbook: Appendix C. Resources on the Internet; C.1 Mailing Lists


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Is this group is available from groups.google.com or in simple way from web browser?
Otherwise I'll not have time for subscribing and reading my e-mails everyday.


----------



## Nukama (Nov 17, 2010)

If you want to know, if someone has started to port some software, you should search the freebsd-ports@mailinglist and the internet.

freebsd-ports@ is the official place for porting, but porting efforts are scattered across several places. 
Some porters run their preferred source-code-management system, some info is found in the FreeBSD-Wiki. 
There are some port-branches accessible through ports-mgmt/portshaker (namely enlightenment, texlive, bsd-sharp, marcuscom_ports).

But I see no official ports-devel nor a ports-sandbox.

There is also an unofficial channel in EFnet called #bsdports.


----------



## eye (Nov 17, 2010)

There is Wanted Ports page. Not many care, though. A ticket system to address this would be good. However, we're stuck with decrepit GNATS which sucks from a user/contributor POV (no edit, no subscribe, no/poor mime, no unicode, no VCS integration, etc) and many scripts (AA, post-commit, etc) around it.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

No web version (with functionality to post) of that Mailing Lists? Why?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> No web version (with functionality to post) of that Mailing Lists? Why?



Because they're mailinglists not forums?


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

This is the mailing list as well:
http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.hackers
I could use my Google account to post my messages, people can use also mail method to receive and reply to it.

I just feel that I'm in 90's


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

This topic has been closed. Issues as technical or detailed as this should not be discussed in general user-oriented forums like The FreeBSD Forums. These forums are intended for end-user support with installing and/or running FreeBSD and/or applications from the ports tree, not for routinely resolving low-level problems with the operating system or add-on applications. Developers and port maintainers usually do not spend much time here, and we routinely refer technically detailed questions to them.

Consider opening this topic elsewhere, e.g.:

In the case of *the FreeBSD base system*:

1) by posting to one of the relevant mailing lists
2) by opening a bug report

In the case of *ported applications*:

1) by contacting the port maintainer (run make maintainer in the port directory)
2) by opening a bug report


----------

